# Best Gaming Mouse out there???



## JLV2k5 (Dec 14, 2007)

Best gaming mouse for RPG ish games??? any suggestions?? thanks


----------



## PC eye (Dec 14, 2007)

The best gaming mouse depends primarily on two things. 1)durability 2)personal preference If you buy a cheap mouse and use it alot it simply falls apart. Some of the more durable are Logitech and MS optical models. Then you also have the choice over a scroll type with a mouse pad or trackball type where the mouse remains stationary. Some like addon controllers as another thing to consider.


----------



## meanman (Dec 14, 2007)

razer copperhead is an amazing mouse


----------



## I-KILLED-U (Dec 14, 2007)

Logitec G5 is good, I have it myself.


----------



## koOp (Dec 14, 2007)

Go for a razer, i recommond diamondback or copperhead there both very similar light wieght for quick movement, good senser and feels good. i wouldnt get a razer deathadder that thing is fat


----------



## PC eye (Dec 14, 2007)

MS optical there you go! For those with large hands or long fingers one MS model was one of the top rated and popular when it first came out. Do you think MS would keep it in production long? nada!


----------



## Ramodkk (Dec 14, 2007)

I have the Logitech MX610 and I have to say its great!


----------



## PC eye (Dec 15, 2007)

Logitech has been looked at here for a long time since they have a cordless model that looks quite a bit like the MS model in the image posted earlier. The buttons on that are smaller in size then seen on the Trackball Explorer by MS. That was the Logitech cordless Trackman Optical model.





http://www.wolfcamera.com/product/EP5100946.htm


----------



## oregon (Dec 15, 2007)

I have that too. A very nice mouse, but not quite as smooth as my VX Revolution.


----------



## PC eye (Dec 15, 2007)

I was looking into trying that one out but stayed with the MS model instead buying a spare at Amazon later as well as one to go along with an old case here. But this is where preference will play a big part as well since those models sit stationary while you have to move the other mice around to see the cursor move, aiming or direction in games, or some other function performed.


----------



## paratwa (Dec 15, 2007)

The razors are nice, but when you do a search on them, you will find tons of people having problems with them.

Logitech seem to make the best and most reliable mice out. The 610 mentioned is very nice.


----------



## colt1911 (Dec 15, 2007)

I like the Logitech MX 518 best.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Dec 15, 2007)

Yeah.
Logitech MX518 is great,


----------



## oregon (Dec 15, 2007)

I think the MX518 is very similar to the MX610 in feel, just wired and I suppose more precision. They are both very comfortable and fit a hand well.


----------



## lovely? (Dec 15, 2007)

paratwa said:


> The razors are nice, but when you do a search on them, you will find tons of people having problems with them.
> 
> Logitech seem to make the best and most reliable mice out. The 610 mentioned is very nice.



really? i've never had a problem with my deathadder, it worked perfectly right out of the box


----------



## ivo122 (Dec 15, 2007)

i have a logitech g5, really like it.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 15, 2007)

lovely? said:


> really? i've never had a problem with my deathadder, it worked perfectly right out of the box


Same here, I've had my Razer Diamondback for almost a year of heavy gaming use and it's never failed once.


----------



## PC eye (Dec 15, 2007)

paratwa said:


> The razors are nice, but when you do a search on them, you will find tons of people having problems with them.
> 
> Logitech seem to make the best and most reliable mice out. The 610 mentioned is very nice.


 
 I've been using one MS optical model for about 3yrs. already through different builds and OSs as well. Logitech comes up right behind MS there over a number of other brands. They're like the energizer ads taking a pounding and still keep going.


----------



## Interest (Dec 18, 2007)

ok. if u really want to know. u should either go with MX518, G5, or G7. Best Mice. btw dont get mx610, ive tried it, it blows for gaming. i personally have MX518


----------



## PC eye (Dec 18, 2007)

For a cordless mouse where no mouse pad is needed one that works like a trackball controller would be a trackball type mouse. For a closer look at the Logitech cordless Optical Trackman,  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1R7S5B0T5QHSBVA4D691


----------



## trech (Dec 19, 2007)

Our mouse is Logitech MX518 and I dont have any problems with it. I'm contented with my mouse and no plans for changing it.


----------



## PC eye (Dec 19, 2007)

trech said:


> Our mouse is Logitech MX518 and I dont have any problems with it. I'm contented with my mouse and no plans for changing it.


 
 That would be the model seen at  http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/mice_pointers/mice/devices/187&cl=us,en

Since the MS model is hardly seen only at a few sites when found the Logitech Marble mouse is getting a chance here as a spare and for replacing the thumb scroll type a friend is slow at replacing. 
(takes one name off of the shopping list anyways!  )





http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/mice_pointers/trackballs/devices/156&cl=us,en


----------



## epidemik (Dec 19, 2007)

A little confused by your post.
Im fanboy of marble mice but i wouldnt recommend them for gaming. 
Love them for everything else.


----------



## PC eye (Dec 19, 2007)

When you get older and fully grow and find yourselves with larger hands over the years you will understand why some mice feel "tiny" when you go to use them. This is why I mentioned earlier about "preferences" seen not everyone has the exact same size hands and comfort with any one style or type of mouse. 

The Logitech model there is programmable and simply grabbed as a spare while the MS model preferred here is no longer made and hard to find at times. For the next person an MS or Logitech mouse won't make the grade. Like you said you wouldn't recommend the marble type for gaming since you have your own preferences. Finding one that best suits your personal and offers smooth scrolling is always the plus there.


----------



## javierislegend (Dec 20, 2007)

MX518 is wonderful!

But try the *Razer Copperhead*

You'll be satisfied


----------



## Interested (Dec 20, 2007)

hmmm. how about the logitech g7, or the g7. Wait, maybe the g7? Did i mention the g7? lol.... the g7 is great. bc its wireless. and its a g7, so that is a +...haha


----------



## PC eye (Dec 20, 2007)

Logitech has one cordless model seen for $99.99 retail with two scroll wheels believe it or not if you like wireless and a thumb button that doubles as a scroll wheel along inside a recess along with the typical scroll wheel seen on the top center. That one is the MX Revolution not 518 seen at  http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/mice_pointers/mice/devices/130&cl=us,en


----------

